# Air Fryer - Recommendations



## Jules (Nov 24, 2021)

After all the raves I’ve read, are there these just another fad that will disappear?  I’m seriously thinking of buying one.  

It seems like it should have lots of little nooks and crannies that will be fiddly to clean.  Thoughts on this.  

Any recommended brands or something feature I should look for.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 5, 2021)

I'd wait awhile.
Son just bought a new smart oven,, sounds like it  can air fry, steam cook, .
Might want to check online see what all smart ovens can  do before  buying, air fryer.

He  wanted  something he could   program & start  his meal cooking  while he drives home.

I should mention that he keeps his  house  cold,, so meats , etc  probably wouldn't  spoil.


----------



## win231 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm not interested in one, but I have seen many reviews.  The Ninja always gets the highest ratings.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 6, 2021)

I've been thinking about buying an air fryer too....my granddaughter has the oven type and she likes it, uses it often but she said it gets messy and hard to clean....this is the type I'm thinking about getting..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDJMC9Q?tag=ret-20&ascsubtag=06kbfdf2kDUAHPyigop16ag


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have the  Ninja as there are two sizes.  It works great to do about anything you want.  The nice thing is you can put *EVERYTHING *in the dishwasher to clean.  So I have no worries about getting it clean. 

  I've cooked cheeseburgers, steak,  great for bacon.  I don't eat many vegetables but others that do eat vegetables say it's great to cook them in.  This is the one I got but I got it from Amazon.  You can see at the bottom all it can do.

https://www.ninjakitchen.com/exclusive-offer/AF161WBKT/ninja-air-fryer-max-xl/


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 6, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> I've been thinking about buying an air fryer too....my granddaughter has the oven type and she likes it, uses it often but she said it gets messy and hard to clean....this is the type I'm thinking about getting..
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDJMC9Q?tag=ret-20&ascsubtag=06kbfdf2kDUAHPyigop16ag


This is the Ninja that I have and it’s a great little machine. You can whip up a tasty meal FAST and cleanup is a breeze.


----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ve just bought a small one, it’s great for cooking chips, and I’ve also cooked salmon, pork chops and sausages all ok

Mine seemed easy to clean, just one basket inside another, although there are many different types and sizes


----------



## Knight (Dec 6, 2021)

We have a Zenchef that has a large basket that is easily removed from the main basket, Works great for all kinds of foods. Easy clean up a nice plus. The removable basket is probably on other air fryers that feature assures that the excess oils are dripped away leaving a  healthier yet moist result in whatever you are making.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  My biggest issue would be where to store it in this small kitchen.  I‘m going to look at some recipe books and be sure they’d be things I‘d make.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 7, 2021)

Even in my large kitchen storage is a problem,, which is why  I now wish I had held off on instant pot & air fryer.

The microwave   sets on counter  beside toaster, coffee  pot & air fryer


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

My DD borrowed her daughter’s air fryer to test.  So far she hasn’t been thrilled.  She’ll test a few more times and then she’s going to borrow her instant pot.  I’ll be waiting for her opinions.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 8, 2021)

I was skeptical about air fryers, and resisted buying one for a long time.  I finally bought a small, entry-level one at Walmart for under $40, and love the dang thing!  I can now make French fries without deep fryer preparation whenever I want, and in a pinch the air fryer can prepare a wide range of food, even baked goods!  It cleans up easily and well, and can do some foods a microwave handles badly.  My experience with the small air fryer was good enough to make me buy a larger one that looks like a little oven.  My air fryers won’t join my shelf of abandoned fad small appliances.  Consider this an endorsement!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2021)

They keep coming up with new ones. I've seen ads for one that fits on a pressure cooker. I tink I'll wait because space is a problem for us too'

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rozmoz-7...RNBNosrnCnGySvOZubIaAsrPEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 8, 2021)

I have been making a small  custard pudding in my instant pot.
Like how it turns out,,lot quicker than baking in a normal  oven.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have both the Air fryer & Insta pot.  The reason is the Insta pot is good for some things & the air fryer is good for things the insta pot can't do.  I do ham & beans in the insta pot.
  I've even baked a cake in my air fryer.  The book that comes with it has lots of good recipes.  For people that like vegetables you can put the meat on the bottom rack & the veggies on the top rack so you have your meal all in one unit.  Then that goes in the dishwasher to clean.   Best two things I ever bought. 

 I have a very small kitchen also, so I keep them in a spare bedroom on a shelf that's easy to get to.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 8, 2021)

I watched a lot of YouTube demos and cooking different recipes yesterday....now I'm having second thoughts....looks like you have to stop and restart too much, rearrange food and restart, and you'd have to stand over it and watch too much....???  Seems to me my trusty skillet would be easier...???


----------



## MickaC (Dec 8, 2021)

Many have been posting about instapots.....what do they look like.....what can you do with them.


----------

